# staple removal



## baran

does anyone know the proper procdure code for removing 30 staples put in by ER in another state & subsequent application of steri strip ?


----------



## dmaec

I believe you'd use an E/M level - (whatever documentation supports) along with the V58.32 for a dx.  There isn't a procedure code for the removal of sutures only (UNLESS it's under anesthesia 15850 area of CPT)


----------



## tschillings

*Staple Removal*

And for being under anesthesia means like in a twilight under or just a local anesthesia like a numbing agent like lidocaine? I am having that issue as well I know the E/M code but my phyisican says she has had people bill before for a staple removal and I couldn't find anything in the CPT book for a staple/suture removal besides the under Anesthesia but then I wondered if Like under in twlight or just a local anesthesia like lidocaine>


----------



## mitchellde

If it is still in the surgical global you bill the procedure code used by the other phyaician plus the 55 modifier.  And anesthesia means general anesthesia not lidocaine.


----------



## tschillings

*Staple Removal*

Okay so there is no CPT code for staple remover? So I would just need to code the f/u inury, staple removal with CPT E/M and no other codes to this, because we did no numbing or put them under here at the clinic?


----------



## garrgm

*Staple Removal by different PCP*

I have a physician questioning whether it would be appropriate to use "foreign body" removal code for staple removal.  Anyone seen this billed this way?


----------



## mitchellde

That is inappropriate to use that dx code. There is a V code for suture/staple removal encounter and that is what must be used as a dx code.  It is not a foreign body as it was intentionally put there under sterile conditions


----------

